# What will you call yourself in AC?



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 17, 2013)

I wasn't sure where to post this, after looking all over I made a thread.

I have always called myself by my name, Matt
I just realized this is a game changer.
I have kids. They don't know who Matt is...
So I realize now in new leaf, I will be known as Dad.


----------



## gorgonara (Apr 18, 2013)

D'aw. Cute.

Probably gonna have to go with either my name, or one of my stupid nicknames, like spud.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 18, 2013)

I almost always use my name, Brytni, when I play Animal Crossing.

The only time I didn't was in Wild World. Since I couldn't get Shampoodle I was stuck with the pink hair that came with the face I wanted. I named my character Pink because of that. xD


----------



## Starlight (Apr 19, 2013)

I like to go with JJ, just because that's what I've always been in games :L But who knows, maybe in New Leaf I'll mix it up and choose something new!


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 20, 2013)

Mmmmm... I've been "Bell" for the last 3 AC games, but I'm changing to Primrose for NL. I just really really like the name. And it's funny 'cause everyone thinks I got it from The Hunger Games, but really there was an accessory shop called Primrose that opened up a few blocks away from where I used to live and I enjoyed browsing there and thought the name was very ladylike and elegant.

@ RoosterInUrButt I love that you'll be Dad. You're already Dad. :3 It suits you perfectly.


----------



## Marceline (Apr 20, 2013)

In my previous games, I used my real name. Might not do that this time, haha. Probably will use a common nickname.


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 20, 2013)

I've always used the name Hannah. It's really pretty and I like it better than my real name.


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 21, 2013)

In the GC game, I was jane (I didn't capitalize it for some reason).
In WW, I have been Kimmy, Himawari, and Bug.
In City Folk, I used to be Windy, but then my game got deleted. My current character is named LaLaLa.

I don't like using my real name in games, because I'd like to think that my character's have their own unique personalities different from mine.


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 21, 2013)

I am having a hard time with this because I don't really want to use my actual name. But then I have no name to use instead so im just going to be stuck using it.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm going for Yvaine rather than my real name this time.  (From Stardust.)  It seems quite mystical and I think of forests and nature when I hear it, and that's what AC is about for me!  Calm and peace.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 22, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> I'm going for Yvaine rather than my real name this time.  (From Stardust.)  It seems quite mystical and I think of forests and nature when I hear it, and that's what AC is about for me!  Calm and peace.



I love that name AND that movie!!!! 

I might go with Bambi - I know Bambi is a boy but I have always liked it for a girl name. I don't like using my real name, Brittany. Sounds too common.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 22, 2013)

...Bambi we have the same first name. xD Just spelled differently. Awesome.

Also Bambi was the name I gave to a lady cat I had whenI was a little girl. >.> I think it can count as a girl's name.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 22, 2013)

I usually go with my old nickname, Andy. But I think I'm going to go this time with Andrew.

WHY CAN'T THEY LET US CHANGE OUR NAMES. It's the simple changing of a variable >.>


----------



## Bambi (Apr 22, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> ...Bambi we have the same first name. xD Just spelled differently. Awesome.
> 
> Also Bambi was the name I gave to a lady cat I had whenI was a little girl. >.> I think it can count as a girl's name.



I like your spelling! It's much more unique  There are about 101 different ways to spell Brittany, Britney, Brytni, Brittney, Brittani, Britni lol.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, mom knew my name was popular so she spelled it that way to help me stand out and be unique. Helped a lot since there were 3 other girls with that name in my kindergarten class!

Though thanks to that I have to think really hard when I come across a more 'normal' version of the name and have to spell it. xD


----------



## legendarysaiken (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll use my username of Saiken


----------



## Dustbunnii (Apr 23, 2013)

The past few times I've played I've used Kaidri, and I will continue to use Kaidri in New Leaf.
It's a variation of my real name, Caitlyn, and I used Kaidri because I don't like to use my real name in games. I still wanted the name to be connected to my own name in some way though, so I went on behind the name.com and found a variation of my name that I liked. It's a pretty neat website.

In past games I've used Katie and some other names that I can't really remember.


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Apr 23, 2013)

Probably either Tide, Xi,subject0, or Nessie.


----------



## Lilatha (Apr 24, 2013)

I'll stick with Lilatha I have for a long time now, it's my 'go to' name with games xD


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 24, 2013)

Usually I call myself Lucy after my real name, but now I decided to call myself Peachy in New Leaf which is a nickname a good friend of mine gave me. c:


----------



## Joey (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm using my real name, Niall and I used that in all the other ac games aswell


----------



## Shiny Star (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm going to use my real name for the mayor then for the other characters, I'll use a username or something.


----------



## Fire_Fist (Apr 28, 2013)

I used my real name in previous games so I'll probably be using it again in this one.


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 28, 2013)

It's a tough choice but I have to say, I think I'll be using AndyB as my name.


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll probably be called Lucy or Rover. Most likely Rover. Mayor Rover. Has a nice ring to it, eh?


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

I always use Nick as my main character and Iggs as a secondary character, but in New Leaf I will need to use all four. I will probably have one named Plaisir and Hauska


----------



## Odette (Apr 30, 2013)

Odette


----------



## inSein (May 2, 2013)

I'll probably just go with Sein or Sei. The real question is... What on town am I going to name my Earth.
...
Wait.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 6, 2013)

inSein said:


> I'll probably just go with Sein or Sei. The real question is... What on town am I going to name my Earth.
> ...
> Wait.



Ugh, I know, I was stuck for ages on that one!  I finally got an idea from browsing around.  Although I know I'll change my mind between now and then...


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

an but this time I'm going with my Asian name nyu


----------



## Wren (May 6, 2013)

So Rooster, will you be playing Animal Crossing with your kids or is it just that you are used to being called "Dad" now rather than "Matt"? That is cute if you are going to go with Dad. I've played Wild World with my two daughters off and on for the last 7 years - they are teenagers now! I will probably just go with my real name. It makes it seem more personal when the villagers call my character by my real name, like they really know me. LOL.


----------



## Aurynn (May 8, 2013)

I always played with my own name, Tim. But I think that is getting boring so since not long ago I use my nickname, Aurynn.


----------



## Username (May 8, 2013)

In WW i have the name Shinker, don't ask, and in CF (or lets go to the city) i have the name Meggie. I think in NL i will be just using my real name Megan, so then in years to come I won't get annoyed that I chose a stupid name and want to reset or something.


----------



## Bubblecraft (May 8, 2013)

I always have my own name, Zach.


----------



## AoJones (May 8, 2013)

I may use my real name, but since it's pretty unique I may use Ao for online interactions. Not sure yet, so guess I'll see how I feel when it comes out =p


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 8, 2013)

Main: Euan
Secondary: Euella or Desu.. I'm unsure.


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 8, 2013)

My very first town on the GC I used my real name (Dean) with the Hammer symbol. 
Every other game and alt. towns on GC I have been Jingle. ~ weirdly started 2 weeks before my first AC Christmas.


----------



## Mirror (May 12, 2013)

Cherry will be my first character's name, Lema for my second character's name, Mayago for my third character's name, and Coco for my fourth character's name.


----------



## Wing (May 15, 2013)

Wing...
Mayor Wing...
_"I swear I thought you were a bird!"_
Oh, I'm sorry.
-Kills whoever said that with an axe-
Have. A. Nice...
A. Very. Nice...
Day...


----------



## StiX (May 18, 2013)

"Joel" for my Main (my real name) and If I ever make a second character I usually make a girl named "Soda"


----------



## denicrossing (May 19, 2013)

When I was younger and got AC Wild World for the first time I actually made a male character and gave him some random name. I used to always use male characters cos I sort of grew up with playing male characters (since you couldn't choose your gender in the first Pok?mon games). I changed that after a while though and since I use female characters I usually go by my real name or my nickname.


----------



## jumpluff (May 19, 2013)

I went through a phase in Wild World where I just used names of characters I liked and so forth, but I really like playing with my name in a game like this because it feels more familiar that way, and there's no feeling of 'datedness'. And it always fits.  I like my name, so why not?

So I'll just be calling myself Alice.


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 19, 2013)

My real name, Empress Sassypants, won't fit in the space given.  I've been playing an online game for years (since 2004) and my nickname there was "Des" (awesome part, new people in chat would assume I was a guy).  My really good friends would say "Des ILU" and VOILA I became Desilu on pretty much every new thing I played after that.   (Cloudkitty was my very very first internet name from pre 2000, and actually refers to Cheetor from the Transformers)


----------



## amerlene (May 20, 2013)

I used Angelc in WW and CF, as it was a old screen name I used when I was younger. I transferred my WW person to CF, so I had to keep the name. Seems silly now so I'll be using my real name, Amy, in New Leaf


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

I'll be using my real name, Natalie. Or maybe I'll make it less boring and go Natty or something.


----------



## Lampokos (May 30, 2013)

I will be Rudolph. It's a nice name.


----------



## TheObscure (May 30, 2013)

Big Willy.


----------



## Schizo (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll just name myself my actual name, which is Nathan. I used to name my characters weird names but I don't really want to do that anymore.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 3, 2013)

I have always been Lauren but for my storage ones I will most probably make them CRAAAZZZYYYYY like Bob or Janet, y'no mix my currently CRAAAZZZYYYYY life up!


----------



## Aloha (Jun 6, 2013)

The usual,Sunny


----------



## bionic (Jun 7, 2013)

just my rl name


----------



## PeppermintComrade (Jun 7, 2013)

Never really liked using my real name in games, so I rearranged it and got Kouki! Also, it kinda sounds like cookie so..you know...that's a plus. xD


----------



## mon-chou-crossing (Jun 8, 2013)

I always use my real name (Lola), because it makes me feel as if it's really ME. As if I'm having a real cute little double life. :3 I don't like using other names, because it always starts to bother me after a while and feels less "real".


----------



## Imbri (Jun 14, 2013)

It's just me playing, so I've always used my name - Erin. I've used other names in the past, but only if I created multiple characters for the purpose of using their houses as storage. I'm not sure if I'll be doing that in ACNL. I'll have to see if I run into trouble once my house is fully expanded.


----------



## Fox (Jun 15, 2013)

I just go by my real name  Dave


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2013)

In NL I am using my real name: Tina. 

My character was called Kiz in WW and CF, as that was the nickname I went by in real life age 11-17.


----------



## Dagger311 (Jul 2, 2013)

I used my screenname once in an Animal Crossing game, but it looked so out of place that I deleted the character. I let my sister name my Wild World character, and he was called Quince, and now in New Leaf, I am known by my name in real life, Zachary.


----------



## Starlight (Jul 9, 2013)

I've only used my real name in games a couple times, it's really cool when I do though! But for this game I'm using Lux uvu It's the same name I gave a character in another game I've played (Harvest Moon a New Beginning), I tend tot reuse names a lot ^^"


----------



## MynameisM (Jul 13, 2013)

Prob Miki (my name) but I then add other characters, and normally call one of the females "Dolly." Because she looks like a doll.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 13, 2013)

I've always preferred to use my real name for games, even Pokemon. It seems more real. There was no exception in New Leaf.


----------



## EpicSnivy (Jul 16, 2013)

I just use my real name, I would think of something else, but y'know...uncreative.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 16, 2013)

Thats kinda confusing, since in NL you actually get letters from your Dad, ans well as your Mom.
If your kids play the game and get a letter like that, they'll think its from you


----------



## EpicSnivy (Jul 16, 2013)

Well, I was older than average when I first played Animal Crossing, so I probably would never think like that, because at that age, I realise it's just a game.

Apart from a few, I'd hope that most others know that it's just a game and not from your real life parents.


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 16, 2013)

Sammie. my nickname in RL. (my real name is Samantha)


----------

